# Thinking of Getting Back Into It



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I grew up on the old wooden pier and fished heavily until about 94 or so then just gave it up, mainly because of all the new rules and constant harassment by public servants violating our 4th Amendment right against unreasonable search.

However, I think I've mellowed enough in my old age to bite my lip when one of those power trippers wants to look in my cooler and now am thinking of getting back into it. I think this time will be more for meat fishing and less for sport fishing.

What all is now required to fish the pier license wise, and where's the best place to locate information on what's legal and what's illegal this week? I've also heard all sorts of new (really needed I'm sure) rules on hooks, like outlawing trebles or something.

Also any new rules on number of rods or size of carts or color of shirt you can wear on the pier nowadays? What about bait snatching or live bait buckets?

Rick


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

The fwc website has a lot of info especially on the type of fish you wanna target for instants some fish like kings you can use a treble hook I believe and reds your not allowed but its all on there page I'm still learning new stuff and rules as I go and as for fishing the pier no license needed but for inshore you will need one and there free at Walmart if your a fl resident safe to have one if you ever stop some where on the beach or bridges to sight fish


----------

